# letting go of single muscle group training



## klint37 (Jan 26, 2012)

I dont really no why i am finding it so hard to stop 5x aweek training. i want to put on some size and hench it up alot. but keep feeling that by not doing so many isolation excersises i am missing out.

I want to focus on deadlifts full squats miltary pressess wide grip pulls bent over rows . trunk lifts. whats the best order to do these and how many time a week. Any pos feed back vwelcome cheers


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I train like this doing lower and upper split each 2 x a week start with your weekest lift low rep range go heavy all you need imo


----------



## labrat2012 (Sep 22, 2012)

When in a power training phase I do the following: a push day, a pull day, legs day, core and cardio day and then strongman day. I take rest days as appropriate over the 7 days.


----------



## ladcrooks (May 15, 2013)

i want to put on some size - you answered it yourself! ' i am finding it so hard to stop 5x a week training ' Cut back for 4 weeks and write down your results. If you cannot lift more, say in the bench then the gap between bouts are too short. You will not go up in every aspect, due too ****ty day at work, not the same amount of cals, or sleep. But if you fail each time you do that exercise then somethings wrong. This is just an example. Or it maybe you are doing 7 exercises for chest, cut back whatever and log it. Cos if you don't how you gonna remember what works?

5 times a week - life is so short


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

fcuk single muscle group training... upper lower split for me


----------

